# gave her a one bucket bath!



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

sun was out, thought I best clean her. one bucket of soapy water. quick dry afterwards. slam on some tyre shine....DONE! haha


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks fantastic! 8) Tyre shine makes all the difference too


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

looks like a job well done!


----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)

Great Job!!


----------

